# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  [HCM] Máy tiện mini - thanh lí

## hung1706

Xin chào các bác !
Tình hình cá mắm căng như dây đàn, mà tình hình Tê-Bê-Ka cũng căng không kém....
Thế nên nhằm mục đích thanh lí cũng như giải nhiệt cuộc sống thì em xin đăng đàn cái máy tiện mini. Trông mini thế thôi chứ 2 người khiên đấy ạ  :Big Grin: .

   * Thông số kỹ thuật:
- Em chả biết gì cả vì không rành về tiện  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Nguồn gốc xuất xứ không rõ (vác về từ bãi ve chai Q4  :Big Grin: )
- Đại loại là có đầy đủ chức năng tiện như tiện bán tự động, tiện ren, tiện côn, khoan lỗ hay sọc rãnh gì gì cũng có đủ.
- Tốc độ max 5000 rpm thì phải.
- Dùng mâm cặp 80mm (có chấu kẹp trong chứ không có chấu ngược nhé, nguyên bản mua về vậy gòi ạ  :Big Grin: ). Có chống tâm.
- Đã tiện test được vài cây ty đồng khá đều và đẹp.
- Đã vệ sinh sạch sẽ sẵn sàng sung sướng  :Big Grin: 

   * Nguyên do thanh lí:
- Ngu về điện (em nó bị hư cái mạch công suất nên nằm bẹp 1 đống, hy vọng có bác nào thích thú DIY thì lấy về nhé)
- Không có thời gian nghịch ngợp tình tính tang với em nó. Để lâu ngày em nó rỉ sét thì toi.

  * Giá cả: 6tr5
  Do em nó khá nặng nên phần ship xa em khá là ngại, hy vọng bác nào ở TPHCM hoặc gần thì ghé em rước về nhé  :Big Grin: 





Em xin up luôn tình hình hư hỏng để các bác tham khảo:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...c-cho-DC-motor

  Mọi thông tin các bác liên hệ qua inbox, sms, zalo hay alo trực tiếp qua số ĐT 0907 983 682. 
  Số TK Vietcombank: 0721000567180, chi nhánh Kỳ Đồng, PGD Nguyễn Thiện Thuật Q3 TPHCM, chủ TK Nguyễn Quốc Hưng.
  Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------

EL.Madework, tradacnc

----------


## emptyhb

Tình hình căng nhỉ. Em dạo này cũng đang lặn đây các bác ạ.

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình là máy Tiện có gạch  :Big Grin: 
1- bác Quảng
2- bác sdt cuối 483
Thanks all :d

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tình hình là máy Tiện có gạch 
> 1- bác Quảng
> 2- bác sdt cuối 483
> Thanks all :d


Hi, câu cuối ơi buồn ý nhưng mấy đồng chí trên không lấy mình lấy nhé.
@hung cố gắng chút chút  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nếu bác Thuhanoi chịu thì ngại gì em ko cố gắng chút chút nhỉ  :Big Grin: . 
Em đề nghị đóng khung gỗ (khoang 500k) rồi vác ra PT hoặc kêu mấy ông Viettel qua hốt đi luôn  :Big Grin: 
Mà phải để xem tình hình các bác trc có quyết không đã hehe. 
Thanks bác nhiều ạ !

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## cty686

Vụ này bác mà bán trước khoảng 1 tháng là mình hốt liền. Hôm qua bác đưa lên mình là người xem đầu tiên tiếc là đang chế 1 cái rồi. :Wink:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hehe nếu bác Thuhanoi chịu thì ngại gì em ko cố gắng chút chút nhỉ . 
> Em đề nghị đóng khung gỗ (khoang 500k) rồi vác ra PT hoặc kêu mấy ông Viettel qua hốt đi luôn 
> Mà phải để xem tình hình các bác trc có quyết không đã hehe. 
> Thanks bác nhiều ạ !


Em cũng thích mà chắc không đến lượt em mất tiêu rồi. Phải bước qua xác bác thuhanoi trước rồi.:-)

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## sieunhim

E xếp gạch đứng sau cùng, e cũng muốn kiếm 1 e rẻ rẻ để nghịch mà chưa có, con nam mô a di đà phật, mong 2 bác kia bể gạch, bác thuhanoi bận làm ăn, chú minh mua đồ hết vốn kaka.

Ps: e nghe đồn cái bãi ve chai q4 hôm bữa ghé thấy có cái máy nhỏ nhỏ a ý đang tiện cái tay dấu răng mà ta đâu có con này nhỉ  :Frown:

----------


## solero

> Tình hình căng nhỉ. Em dạo này cũng đang lặn đây các bác ạ.


Lặn hơi lâu đấy thím. Alo mãi không được à.

----------


## hung1706

Xin chào các bác, em xin update tình hình gạch như sau:
Bác Quảng và em đã hẹn xem máy nên sau 3h sẽ có thông tin cụ thể.
Các bác đã gạch và alo em thì cứ thong thả nhé vì em sẽ giải quyết theo thứ tự cho công bằng nhé  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác đã dành nhiều ưu ái cho em máy mini ạ !

----------


## toanho

hic vửa gọi hỏi cho bạn ấy thì được biết trên dưới 8 người đặt gạch roài thôi thì đành tiếc vậy. Mấy cái nầy nên bán theo kiểu trả trước  thì lấy hàng chớ kiểu nầy mấy người đi sau cứ hồi hộp  :Smile:  Mình hông cần coi mấy luôn OK là CK liền  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác thông cảm giúp em vì em giữ gạch cho các bác trc tạo sân chơi công bằng cho vui vẻ, đồng thời bảo đảm không có sự mích lòng về tiền bạc (ng chuyển trc ng chuyển sau sinh ra rắc rối..vv)

----------


## toanho

> Hehe bác thông cảm giúp em vì em giữ gạch cho các bác trc tạo sân chơi công bằng cho vui vẻ, đồng thời bảo đảm không có sự mích lòng về tiền bạc (ng chuyển trc ng chuyển sau sinh ra rắc rối..vv)


Thì đương nhiên là khi CK phải hỏi lại bác chủ là hàng con hay không và OK thì mới CK chứ  :Smile:  Chỉ có bác nào được hàng mới vui thôi nhé  :Smile:

----------


## MinhPT

> hic vửa gọi hỏi cho bạn ấy thì được biết trên dưới 8 người đặt gạch roài thôi thì đành tiếc vậy. Mấy cái nầy nên bán theo kiểu trả trước  thì lấy hàng chớ kiểu nầy mấy người đi sau cứ hồi hộp  Mình hông cần coi mấy luôn OK là CK liền


Máy này là hàng tàu, loại ngắn, có thể là đời mấy năm trước, có khi mấy bánh răng bằng nhựa. 
Mình đã từng đặt 1 cái như này ở taobao về.
Giờ cũng định mua cái nữa. Bác nghĩ sao khi giá nó khoảng 11 triệu?

----------


## thuhanoi

Hồi đó bác Hưng mang về nó thế này:

 :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, hung1706

----------


## huanpt

Các bác trên không lấy thì đến mình nhé.

Ham hố, bon chen chút cho vui.

----------


## toanho

> Máy này là hàng tàu, loại ngắn, có thể là đời mấy năm trước, có khi mấy bánh răng bằng nhựa. 
> Mình đã từng đặt 1 cái như này ở taobao về.
> Giờ cũng định mua cái nữa. Bác nghĩ sao khi giá nó khoảng 11 triệu?


Hôm trước mình search thì thấy có đại lý ở VN bán với giá 14T thì phải

----------


## MinhPT

> Hôm trước mình search thì thấy có đại lý ở VN bán với giá 14T thì phải


Vâng giá bán ở Taobao rẻ hơn trước nhiều, bây giờ là 2500 tệ (giá ở tàu), cái máy này phải 50kg

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác Thuhanoi chuẩn quá... :Big Grin: 
Thông tin là bác Quảng rước em nó bằng Audi về dinh roài ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## MinhPT

> Hồi đó bác Hưng mang về nó thế này:


Về nhà nó lại nằm thế này thôi ạ

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## huuminhsh

> Máy này là hàng tàu, loại ngắn, có thể là đời mấy năm trước, có khi mấy bánh răng bằng nhựa. 
> Mình đã từng đặt 1 cái như này ở taobao về.
> Giờ cũng định mua cái nữa. Bác nghĩ sao khi giá nó khoảng 11 triệu?


em cũng định mua 1 em.mà bác mua ở đâu có giá 11 thế ?

----------


## hung1706

Dạ tình hình là máy đã bán từ lâu ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm !

----------

